# Aussie Banking



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Are there any Expat Australians using the ANZ bank in Makati ? If so, opinions please and would you recommend I use them. I have had an ANZ account in Australia for 35 years, but not used it much due to living in the USA. When I arrive in Manila next week, I will need a good place to park my loot.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Just a warning, if you are bringing more than 10K USD cash, you are supposed to declare it at the airport on the way in. It's not illegal to exceed $10K, they just want to track it as part of anti money laundering efforts. If you don't declare it and subsequently you get searched, you could face having your cash confiscated.

Regarding transferring money, I have my savings in a Singapore Citibank account, and do money transfers to my BDO pesos account in Philippines using one of the free online services (there are a few companies offering this service). Citibank themselves charge S$30 per transaction, but the online service I use is free and has a slightly better exchange rate.

Richard


----------

